# Ladestreifen macht seltsames



## Npp (12. November 2004)

Hallo,

wenn Ihr euch unter http://www.npk24.de mal den Ladestreifen des Browser anseht, müste euch etwas seltsames auffallen.

Der Ladestreifen baut die Seite auf und danach lädt er aufeinmal von ganz alleine sich wieder auf ohne das man etwas macht oder passiert, ich finde das wirklich seltsam, aber mir konnte bis heute noch niemand sagen woran das liegen tut.  

Ich würde mich freuen wenn von euch Profis da mal jemand einen Blick drauf wirft und mir sagen kann, was da los ist.


Npp


----------



## Twos (12. November 2004)

Bin mir sicher da draussen sind viele Profies, die dir Helfen wollen, aber nur wenn du im richtigem Forum bist  . Poste den treat nochmal im html Forum. das homepage review Forum ist nur zum bewerten von Seiten


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. November 2004)

Ich *vermute mal* das liegt am "dynamischen" Banner (oben) der ständig nachlädt, da er neue Informationen bezieht...

( Beitrag verschoben, da er in HP Review nicht zu suchen hat )


----------



## Npp (13. November 2004)

Hallo,

welchen dynamischen Banner meinst du bitte und was ist das überhaupt?


----------



## Npp (13. November 2004)

Ach warte ich glaub du meinst die Laufschrift von unten nach oben, die hat aber vorher glaub ich keine Probleme gemacht, werde die mal überprüfen und mich dann wieder melden.

Gruß
Npp


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2004)

@Thomas: Falls du mit dynamischem Banner den Ticker oben meinst...daran liegts nicht....denn kenn ich gut 

Du hast da in einem Frame eine trenner.html drinnen, die scheint das Problem zu verursachen... irgendwas leitet da ewig weiter, bis der Brauser aufgibt.
Was genau es ist, lässt sich schwer sagen, da man die Seite nicht laden kann.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2004)

Hehe, okay daneben vermutet, ich hatte mir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht den Quelltext genauer zu "studieren", sondern nur mal oberflächlich die Seite nach Ursachen durchforstet!

*Asche auf mein Haupt*


----------



## Npp (13. November 2004)

Hallo fatalos,

ein riesen kompliment an dich, ich konnte den Fehler mit dem ewigen nachladen lösen, idem ich in meiner index.html die trenner.hmtl entfernt habe.  

Du glaubst gar nicht wieviel .... ich fragen muste und keiner wuste bescheid, naja vielen Dank, wenn ich was für dich tun kann, dann meld dich.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2004)

Gern geschehen 

Kleine Anmerkung: die kleinen Bilder auf der Seite....da solltest du vllcht. Thumbnails von den Originalen erstellen...mit Modem dauert es ewig, bis alle geladen sind.


----------



## Npp (13. November 2004)

Hallo fatalus,

vielen dank auch für den Tipp mit den diesen Thumbnails. Ich habe mir ein Programm gedownloaded das auch ganz einfach welche erstellt, es heißt Easy Thumbnails. Eine Frage noch zu den Thumbnails, im Prinzip sind das ja dann auch z.B. jpg Dateien nach dem generieren wegen der Endung, aber was ist den wenn ich auf einer Seite jetzt größere Bilder zeigen möchte, gibt es da auch noch einen guten trick um die schneller laden zu lassen?

Und eigentlich wollte ich gerade noch ein neues Thema erstellen, aber vielleicht weist du ja schon direkt ne Antwort, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Firefox Browser, der zeigt mir ein Lerzeichen ( &nbsp; ) an obwohl das doch genormt ist, oder hat der Firefox etwa dafür keine Norm?

Gruß
Npp


----------



## Npp (13. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab noch ne Frage, das mit den Thumbnails, geht das vielleicht nur mit jpg Bildern?

Mit meinem Programm zumindest ist das wohl so.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2004)

Thumbnails können alle möglichen Grafikdateien sein.... es sind nur kleine Versionen von grossen Bildern.

Du kannst sie also mit jedem erdenklichen Grafikprog erstellen.

Zu den grossen Bildern....JPGs kann man "komprimieren"....das verringert die Bildqualität zwar etwas....spielt aber auf einer Webseite kaum eine Rolle.
Im Prinzip ist ganz simpel....je geringer die Dateigrösse des Bildes, desto schneller wirds geladen.

Zu dem &nbsp; ...wo tritt das auf? Bzw. was meinst du genau?
Auch normale Leerzeichen, mit der Space-Taste werden in einem HTML-Dokument angezeigt....allerdings keine wiederholten. 
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass der Firefox damit ein Problem hat.


----------



## Npp (15. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mehrere Freizeichen gehabt, aber hab die dann wieder alle weggemacht, jetzt gehts wieder.


----------



## son gohan (26. Dezember 2004)

hallo Moderator, können Sie bitte mal endlich diesen Beitrag über meine Homepage löschen wenn es nicht allzuviel aufwand macht!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (26. Dezember 2004)

feh:

Es ist dir hiermit untersagt, noch einen Account zu erstellen. Wenn du dich nicht an die Regeln hälst und Verwarnungen nicht akzeptierst, ist das deine Schuld. Dies kann man als Hausverbot betrachten. Das erneute Erstellen eines (inzwischen vermutlich 4.) weiteren Accounts wird rechtliche Schritte nach sich ziehen - ich hoffe das war verständlich.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Dezember 2004)

feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo Moderator, können Sie bitte mal endlich diesen Beitrag über meine Homepage löschen wenn es nicht allzuviel aufwand macht!



Ich wüsste nicht, warum wir hier einen Beitrag löschen sollten, nur weil irgendjemand
behauptet, es ginge um "seine" Seite. Also wenn wir uns schon mit der Löschung von
Inhalten anderer User hier aufhalten wollen, dann bitte ich um schriftlichen Löschungs-
wunsch inkl. beigefügtem Nachweis über die Eigentumsverhältnisse an der betr. Domain.


----------

